# The Kayaker's Guide to Ecuador (3rd Edition) is out!



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

Sorry about the messed up Amazon link...can't figure out how to fix it


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

The 2nd edition is awesome, I'm sure this one is even better! Glad you guys kept the book.

http://www.amazon.com/Kayakers-Ecua...80&sr=8-1&keywords=kayaker's+guide+to+ecuador


----------

